# New Video



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Check out the Short video I made.









*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE VID

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE TERN AND THE PIRAYAS?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

nothing, there right there.lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> nothing, there right there.lol


i mean, do you still have them?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

cool video serge,when can I check them out?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Let me get there colors back, in a month and just visit my crib



> i mean, do you still have them?










I shot that video like 20 mins ago


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

congrats on the shoal


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha u werent lying when u said short.. jeez 
nice looking p's tho


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Vid , Piraya looks familar


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

nice video man and great looking fish. i can't wait untill mine get that big! I've been keeping piranhas on and off for about a year and a half, but never stayed long enough for my fish to reach over 5'', so this time im sticking with them and keeping them till they die!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is a cool vid and a great looking shoal


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats a great vid... even if it took longer to load then play


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Short and sweet video...Very nice mixed Shoal.


----------

